# saklanarak etrafı izlemek?



## hhtt

Merhaba, Türkçe'de "saklanarak veya gizlice etrafı izlemek" anlamına gelen veya buna çok benzeyen bir kelime var mıdır?


----------



## watashi wa

"Kolaçan etmek" olabilir.


----------



## hhtt

watashi wa said:


> "Kolaçan etmek" olabilir.


Fakat "kolaçan etmek" etrafta dolaşma durumunu gerektirmez mi?


----------



## misi2991

Bunu iki kelimeyle ifade edebilirim: "etrafı kollamak".


----------



## alibey71

Öncelikle "saklanarak ve gizlice" sorunlu bir ifade, aşağı yukarı eşanlamlı bunlar, birini kullanmak yeterli. 

Sorunun cevabı "erketeye yatmak" olabilir. "Kolaçan etmek" ifadesi "saklanmayı" içermiyor, o yüzden olmaz.


----------



## Meraklı

Talep edilen mânâya sâhip bir kelime vâkıf değilim maalesef. Fakat bu veya yakın anlamı veren öbekler muhtelif şekillerde yapılabilir. Örneğin:
ketmederek (gizlenerek) tarassut etme (gözetleme, bilhâssa bir şeyi çok dikkat ederek gözetleme işi)
hufyeten (gizlice) dikizlemek (_*argo *_gözetleme, bakma, dikiz etme, erkete etme)
istihfâ ederek (ihtifâ, saklanma, gizlenme) izlemek ...
falan filan
Ufak bir deneme sâdece!
Belki kullandığım kelimeler fazla eski ve kullananlara millet uzaylı gözüyle bakacak. Belki "hide olarak izlemek" söylediklerimden daha iyi bir seçenek. Ama benim bildiklerim bu kadar! Umarım yardımcı olabilmişimdir...


----------



## LeBro

Meraklı said:


> ketmederek (gizlenerek) tarassut etme (gözetleme, bilhâssa bir şeyi çok dikkat ederek gözetleme işi)
> hufyeten (gizlice) dikizlemek (_*argo *_gözetleme, bakma, dikiz etme, erkete etme)
> istihfâ ederek (ihtifâ, saklanma, gizlenme) izlemek ...



"hide olarak izlemek" ifadenizden eleştirinizi anlıyorum fakat yukarıda kullandığınız bu kelimeler de benim için bir o kadar yabancı. Dilde artık kullanımdan düşmüş, unutulmuş (özellikle yabancı dilden geçmiş) kelimeleri kullanmanın bir gereği olduğunu düşünmüyorum.


----------



## Meraklı

LeBro said:


> "hide olarak izlemek" ifadenizden eleştirinizi anlıyorum fakat yukarıda kullandığınız bu kelimeler de benim için bir o kadar yabancı. Dilde artık kullanımdan düşmüş, unutulmuş (özellikle yabancı dilden geçmiş) kelimeleri kullanmanın bir gereği olduğunu düşünmüyorum.


Kullandığım kelimelerin çoğu Arapçadan alıntı, biliyorum. Çoğu çoğuluk tarafından bilinmiyor, evet. Ama günümüz Türkçesinde _"saklanarak veya gizlice etrafı izlemek" _ifadesini başka kelimelerle anlatmak (başka bir deyişle paraphrase) istediğimizde Türkçede bunu yapabileceğimiz kelimeler az ve yetersiz. Çoğu durumda bu şekilde. Böyle bir durumda ne yapabiliriz? Yeni kelimeler türetebiliriz(ki bu ulemanın görevi), o olmuyorsa mevcut kültür dilinden veya dillerinden alıntı yaparız(İngilizce, Fransızca gibi) veya eskiye bakarız(ki bu ikinci söylediğimden pek farklı değil). Bu durumda ne yapmak lazım gelir? Maziye başvurup zamanında kullanılan kelimelerden mi faidelenilmeli mi yoksa İngilizceden ithalat mı? Sadece biri mi yoksa ikisi birden mi ve ikisi birden ise hangisini daha çok kullanılmalı? Elbette cevap kişiden kişiye değişir. Evet söylediğim alternatiflerde pek öz türkçe yok, her türlü "yabancı dilden geçmiş" kelimelere sevk ediyor gibiyim sanki.    
Ben reyimi orada geçmişten yana kullandım (Gerçi kullandığım kelimeler de aman aman antika kelimeler değil, ekseriyeti günümüzde pek olmasa da kullanılan kelimeler. Muhattap bilmiyorsa biraz da onun eksikliği). Bana o an orası cazip geldi. Soruyu soranın halihazırda zaten İngilizce vs. bildiğini farzederek bir de farklı taraftan bakmasını istedim sanırım. Bence çok marjinalleşmedikçe eskilerin Arapça veya Farsçadan kelimelerinden iktibas etmenin pek mahzuru yok.


----------



## LeBro

Meraklı said:


> Türkçede bunu yapabileceğimiz kelimeler az ve yetersiz.


Bu dediğinize katılıyorum, özellikle İngilizce ile (fiil kategorisini) kıyaslayınca bu benim de dikkatimi çekmişti. İngilizcede fiillerin, özellikle hareket bildiren fiillerin neden bu kadar çok/ayrıntılı olduğunu bilmiyorum. Belki bu konuda bilgisi olan bir arkadaşımız bizi aydınlatabilir. Türkçe içinse, bilemiyorum, ama söy söylerken ölçünlü dili esas aldığımızı düşünerek, ağız, şive, lehçe diye nitelediğimiz dilin çeşitli varyantlarında kullanılan (halk) sözcükleri(ni)n bu bağlamda daha zengin bir görünüm sergileyebileceğini düşünüyorum. Ama maalesef bu konuda da bilgim yok, bilen bir arkadaşın el atması gerekecek. Tabi bu esasında üzerinde (dil)bilimsel olarak ciddi çalışma gerektiren, oldukça da ilginç bir konu.

Bu arada eldeki dil malzemesi sınırlı olmasına rağmen, hatırladığım kadarıyla Göktürk Kitabelerinde kullanılan fiiller bu açıdan (potansiyel) bir zenginliğe işaret etmekte ya da en azından bana öyle gelmişti konu ile ilgili okuduğumda. Tabi Türkçenin (ya da herhangi bir dilin) fillerini/fiil yapılarını tarihsel olarak/artsüremli incelemek de yine oldukça zor bir iş, hatta sadece yazılı belgeler ile sınırlı kalınacağından neredeyse imkansız denebilir.



Meraklı said:


> Böyle bir durumda ne yapabiliriz?


Siz zaten ne yapıldığını yazmışsınız; yeni sözcükler türetme, yabancı ya da akraba dillerden alıntılama veya dilin geçmiş dönemlerinde kullanılan sözcüklerin diriltilmesi. Bunların hepsi zaten kullanılan yöntemler ve hepsinin de bu süreçte bir yeri var.



Meraklı said:


> Sadece biri mi yoksa ikisi birden mi ve ikisi birden ise hangisini daha çok kullanılmalı? Elbette cevap kişiden kişiye değişir.


Tabi burada şunu söylemek gerek sanırım; bunlar esasında oldukça karmaşık süreçler, her ne kadar basit gibi görünse de. Örneğin Türkçe kök ve eklerle yeni bir sözcük türetsek dahi sözcük tutmayabilir ve toplum yabancı dilden alıntılanan başka bir sözcüğü kullanmayı tercih edebilir. Bundaki esas sebep kişiden kişiye değişen bireysel tutumların toplamı mıdır bilemem. Birçok farklı sebebin olması muhtemel. Dilbilim alanında bu konuda yapılan araştırmalara bakmak gerek.



Meraklı said:


> Evet söylediğim alternatiflerde pek öz türkçe yok, her türlü "yabancı dilden geçmiş" kelimelere sevk ediyor gibiyim sanki.


Yanlış anlaşılmasın öz Türkçeci değilim. Aksine yabancı dilden giren sözcüklerin dili zenginleştirdiğini düşünüyorum. Fakat bu başımız her sıkıştığında yabancı bir dile başvurmamız gerektiği anlamına da gelmiyor benim için. Hele hele bir türlü Türkçeleşememiş hissi veren ve bana oldukça yabancı gelen “hufyeten”, “istihfa” gibi sözcükler söz konusu ise.



Meraklı said:


> Gerçi kullandığım kelimeler de aman aman antika kelimeler değil, ekseriyeti günümüzde pek olmasa da kullanılan kelimeler. Muhattap bilmiyorsa biraz da onun eksikliği


Bu sözcükleri bilmemekte herhangi bir eksiklik görmüyorum. Zira siz de çoğunluk tarafından bilinmediklerini, günümüzde ise ancak seyrek olarak kullanıldıklarını söylemişsiniz. Sizin gibi bilinçli bir bireysel tercih olarak (idiolectinde) kullanan kişiler dışında bu sözcüklerin Türkçe sözcük haznesinin dışında kaldıkları açık.



Meraklı said:


> Bence çok marjinalleşmedikçe eskilerin Arapça veya Farsçadan kelimelerinden iktibas etmenin pek mahzuru yok.


Arapça ve Farsçanın Türkçeyi etkilemelerindeki kültürel, ekonomik, vs nedenlerin ortadan kalktığını düşünüyorum.


----------



## hhtt

LeBro said:


> Yanlış anlaşılmasın öz Türkçeci değilim. Aksine yabancı dilden giren sözcüklerin dili zenginleştirdiğini düşünüyorum.



Bunların dili bozduğu, köreltiği şeklinde iddialar var. Bir de zaten bir kelime varken, tamamen onunla aynı bir kelimeyi kullanmaya başlamak dili gereksiz yere kelimelerle şişirmez mi? Bu açıdan Türkçe bana şişmiş gibi geldi. uygulama\program\aplikasyon hata üçünden fazlası da olabilir. Bunlar yabancı dil bilenler vasıtasıyla Türkçe'ye sokuluyor. Mesela bir kişi "felaket sonuç" yerine "katasrofik bir sonuç" diyor.


----------



## Meraklı

LeBro hocam,


LeBro said:


> ağız, şive, lehçe diye nitelediğimiz dilin çeşitli varyantlarında kullanılan (halk) sözcükleri(ni)n bu bağlamda daha zengin bir görünüm sergileyebileceğini düşünüyorum.


Elbette! Kimi alanlarda kimi yerel ağızlar mevcut daha fazla kelimeye(ve nüansa) sahip olabilirler. Hatta bazı dönemlerde ithal de edilebilirler. Katılıyorum


LeBro said:


> (potansiyel) bir zenginliğe işaret etmekte


Türkçe her ne kadar son asırda aglutinatif yapısında ciddi bir tahribat yaşamış olsa da kelime türetmede halen iyi(ne kadar iyi olduğu yada iyi olduğu tartışılabilir)


LeBro said:


> Türkçe kök ve eklerle yeni bir sözcük türetsek dahi sözcük tutmayabilir ve toplum yabancı dilden alıntılanan başka bir sözcüğü kullanmayı tercih edebilir. Bundaki esas sebep kişiden kişiye değişen bireysel tutumların toplamı mıdır bilemem.


Doğru kelime tutmayabilir ve halka ithal kelime daha 'cool' gelebilir (gerçi TDK'nın önerdiği kelimelere bakınca da çoğunun kullanılmamasını haklı görüyorum). Bu asıl etken bildiğim kadarıyla bireysel değil toplumsal(toplumsal temayüller/trendler gibi)


LeBro said:


> Fakat bu başımız her sıkıştığında yabancı bir dile başvurmamız gerektiği anlamına da gelmiyor benim için. Hele hele bir türlü Türkçeleşememiş hissi veren ve bana oldukça yabancı gelen “hufyeten”, “istihfa” gibi sözcükler söz konusu ise.


Evet haklısınız, her sıkışıldığında elalemden ithalat yapmanın doğru bir şey olduğu iddia edilemez. Benim içinde böyle. Ama naçar kalıyorum/ veya kalıyoruz. "hufyeten" ve "istihfa" bana o kadar yabancı ve itici gelmiyor. Belki işin esprisini bildiğim içindir. İzah edeyim:
Bu iki kelime de arapça aynı kökten geliyor: HFY (gizlenmek, saklanmak) ( ʔ şeklindeki garip işarete hemze ʕ de ayın diyorlar.)
Bu kökten HUFYE(T) ise gizlenmek, saklanmak manasında bir mastar. Arkasındaki "-en" ise zarf eki. Hakikat-en, Kısm-en, Mecbur-en gibi kelimelerden tanışıklığınız vardır mutlaka.
İkinci kelime ise İSTİFʕÂL adı verilen bir vezin(kalıp)tan elde ediliyor. Kalıptaki F-ʕ-L harflerine köklerin harflerini sırasıyla getirirsen elde edersin. Tabi bu kelime ufak bir istisnaya sahip. Sonunda harfi illeti namı verilen Y harfi var. O yüzden bunu bu kalıba koyduğumuzda istihfâʔ kelimesini elde ediyoruz.(Neden diye sormayın. Uzun hikaye)
İSTİFʕÂL vezini genellikle bir işi gayret ve zahmetle, bazen de zorla yapmayı ifade eder. Misalen:
HuSuL "meydana gelmek, oluşmak" tan istiHSâL "bir şeyi çalışıp çabalayarak meydana getirmek/üretmek"
KaRâR "bir denge ve hareketsizlik hali" istiKRâR "bir çaba ve emekle korunan bir denge hali"
falan filan falan...
istihfâ da o zaman gizlenme(ama efor harcayarak) demek. Arada ince bir nüans var.


LeBro said:


> Bu sözcükleri bilmemekte herhangi bir eksiklik görmüyorum.


Bakış açısı meselesi. Mesela ben ise Türkçeyi iyi bilmek için Türkçe'nin kelime hazinesini %35-40 Arapça'nın kelime yapısını ve mantığını az çok anlamak ve fikir sahibi olmak, yine kelime dağarcığının önemli bir kısmını oluşturan Farsça hakkında da bir miktar fikir sahibi olmak gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Belki sonrasında Fransızca.


LeBro said:


> bu sözcüklerin Türkçe sözcük haznesinin dışında kaldıkları açık


Emin değilim. Halkın kahir ekseriyetinin bilmediği kesin lakin bu Türkçe kelime hazinesinden düştüğü manasına gelmez.(Düşmemesi de iyidir ayrıca. Dil nüanslarla zenginleşir) Bu gün sözlüklerde olup Türkçe kelime hazinesinde gösterilen ama halkın neredeyse tamamının bilmediği kelimeler de var. Evet, halkın konuşma dilinden düşmüştür ama büyük sözlüklerde ve dar bir çevrede yaşamını devam ettirmesine istinaden kullanılmasında sakınca görmedim.


LeBro said:


> Arapça ve Farsçanın Türkçeyi etkilemelerindeki kültürel, ekonomik, vs nedenlerin ortadan kalktığını düşünüyorum.


Bu sorunun yanıtı son yıllara kadar katiyetle bir şekilde "Evet, kalkmıştır."dı. Bugün için emin değilim. Ayrıca geçmişteki olan etkilenmesinin neticesinin devam etmediğini kim söyledi? Sonuç olarak etkilediği devirde dilimize girmiş ve henüz ölmemiş kelimeler.


LeBro said:


> yeni sözcükler türetme


Ufak bir deneme yapacağım:
Türkçe'de "+kir-" yapım eki vardır. Eskilerden olup günümüzde pek aktif değil. insan ve yansıma kelimelerden fiil yapar. Mesela:
bağır-<*barkır-   bar"bağırma sesi"
haykır-<aykır-  ay/hay" bağırma sesi"
aksır-<askır- "hapşırmak"
osur-<osgır-
püskür-<püfkür-
anır-<angır-
Kaynak: Nişanyan sözlük
gibi
Buna binaen yeni bir kelime yapalım(ithalat yerine). Gizlice ayak parmaklarımızın üstünde yürürkenki "pıt pıt pıt" sesinden "pıtkır-" fiilini türetebiliriz mesela. Bu ve bunun gibi şekilde Türkçenin kelime türetme potansiyelini kullanabiliriz.


----------



## LeBro

Meraklı said:


> "hufyeten" ve "istihfa" bana o kadar yabancı ve itici gelmiyor. Belki işin esprisini bildiğim içindir. İzah edeyim:


İzah için teşekkür ederim. Evet, işin esprisini bilince kişiye oldukça eğlenceli geliyor, fakat ben de Macarca örneğin "gyöngy" (inci, ki bu sözcük de Çinceden alıntı Türk dillerine), "gyümölcs" (meyve), vs gibi Türk dillerinden geçmiş sözcüklere farklı bir gözle bakıyorum. Yine de bu sözcükler Türkçe konuşan insanlara hiç de tanıdık gelmeyecektir. Özel ilgi/bilgiden kaynaklanan bu kişisel bakış açısı bu tür sözcükleri toplum/dil için de "yabancı ve itici" olmaktan çıkarmıyor.



Meraklı said:


> Bakış açısı meselesi. Mesela ben ise Türkçeyi iyi bilmek için Türkçe'nin kelime hazinesini %35-40 Arapça'nın kelime yapısını ve mantığını az çok anlamak ve fikir sahibi olmak, yine kelime dağarcığının önemli bir kısmını oluşturan Farsça hakkında da bir miktar fikir sahibi olmak gerektiğini düşünüyorum. Belki sonrasında Fransızca.


Arama motorunda arama yaptığımda "hufyeten" için 94, "istihfa" içinse 206 sonuç verdi. Tüm bu sonuçların Türkçe metinler içerisinde geçtiğini kabul etsek bile, bu sözcüklerin Türkçe içerisinde "yok hükmünde" olduklarını söyleyebiliriz rahatlıkla.

Türkçe üzerine dilbilimsel, filolojik, vs çalışmalar yapacaksanız elbette (araştırma konunuza göre) bu dilleri birazdan çok iyiye uzanan bir yelpazede bilmeniz gerekebilir fakat bir kişinin Türkçeyi iyi bilmesi için herhangi bir yabancı dili bilmesine gerek yok. Türkçeye (ya da diğer herhangi bir dile) başka bir dilden geçen sözcük artık o dilin sözcüğüdür ve o dilin kurallarına uyar. Arapçanın sözcük yapısı ve mantığı Arapçayı bağlar. Türkçede ne kadar Arapça kökenli sözcük olduğunun bir önemi yok. Bunlar artık Arapça değil Türkçe sözcüklerdir, Türkçenin ses ve sözcük yapısı ve mantığı ile şekillenir ve açıklanabilirler. Türkçeden diğer dillere geçmiş sözcüklerde aynı şekilde bu dillerin kurallarına uyar ve artık Türkçenin değil bu dillerin sözcükleri sayılır ve bu dillerin kurallarına uyar. Bunu şunun için söylüyorum; yıllar önceydi sanırım ve yanılmıyorsam Mesut Yar'ın bir yazısıydı. Özetle şunu söylüyordu; "evrak" Arapçada zaten çoğul durumundadır, dolayısıyla bu sözcüğü Türkçede "evraklar" şeklinde kullanmamız yanlıştır. Yukarıda dediğim gibi sözcüğü Arapçadan almamız (özel ilgi/araştırma; vs dışında) bir şeyi değiştirmez, sözcük Türkçe bir sözcüktür (artık) ve her açıdan Türkçenin kurallarına uyar. Dolayısıyla Türkçe tekil "evrak" sözcüğünün çoğulu "evraklar" 'dır. O nedenle önceki mesajlarımdan birinde "bir türlü Türkçeleşememiş hissi veren (sözcükler)" diye yazdım.



Meraklı said:


> Halkın kahir ekseriyetinin bilmediği kesin lakin bu Türkçe kelime hazinesinden düştüğü manasına gelmez. (Düşmemesi de iyidir ayrıca. Dil nüanslarla zenginleşir)


Sözcük haznesinden düştüğü anlamına gelmese de düşmekte olduğunu gösterir en iyi ihtimalle. Dile giren her sözcük sonsuza kadar yaşamak durumunda değil elbette. Böylesi stabil bir durum da mümkün değil dil için. Dolayısıyla kullanımdan düşmesi gereken sözcükler düşecek yerlerine yenileri gelecektir dönemin koşullarına göre.



Meraklı said:


> Bu gün sözlüklerde olup Türkçe kelime hazinesinde gösterilen ama halkın neredeyse tamamının bilmediği kelimeler de var. Evet, halkın konuşma dilinden düşmüştür ama büyük sözlüklerde ve dar bir çevrede yaşamını devam ettirmesine istinaden kullanılmasında sakınca görmedim.


Sözlüğün hazırlanış amacına göre değişir elbette ki içeriği fakat halkın (neredeyse) tamamı bir sözcüğü bilmiyorsa sözlükte bulunmasına da gerek yok demektir. Neticede (kaynak azlığından dolayı) benim de kullandığım bir sözlükte de bu tarz pek çok (Türkçe) sözcük var, okurken "iyi de Türkçede böyle bir sözcük yok ki" demekten kendimi alamıyorum mesela.



Meraklı said:


> Bu sorunun yanıtı son yıllara kadar katiyetle bir şekilde "Evet, kalkmıştır."dı. Bugün için emin değilim. Ayrıca geçmişteki olan etkilenmesinin neticesinin devam etmediğini kim söyledi? Sonuç olarak etkilediği devirde dilimize girmiş ve henüz ölmemiş kelimeler.


Bu konu üzerine söylenecek sözlerle politika ve sosyal, toplumsal alanlara gireceğimizden şimdilik etrafından dolaşmak daha iyi. Yabancı dilden geçmiş sözcüklerin halen dilde yaşaması o dillerin Türkçeyi halen etkilediği anlamına gelmez. Yukarıda da belirttiğim gibi bunlar Türkçe sözcüklerdir artık. Bir etkiden söz etmek için düzenli/sistemli bir şekilde etkilenim gerekli. Yani işin özü şunu demek istiyorum; Arapça ve Farsça, Türkçe için artık sözcük veren diller konumunda değil. Dolayısıyla dönüp bu dillere başvurmanın bir gereği yok.



Meraklı said:


> Gizlice ayak parmaklarımızın üstünde yürürkenki "pıt pıt pıt" sesinden "pıtkır-" fiilini türetebiliriz mesela. Bu ve bunun gibi şekilde Türkçenin kelime türetme potansiyelini kullanabiliriz.


Sözcük tutarsa neden olmasın. Bir sözcüğün neden tutup tutmadığı da ilginç bir konu. Acaba buna dilbilimsel olarak genel ya da dile özgü bir cevap bulunabilir mi bilemiyorum.


----------



## LeBro

hhtt said:


> Bunların dili bozduğu, köreltiği şeklinde iddialar var.


Yanlış bir iddia. Her dil başka dillerden çeşitli sebeplerle sözcük alır. Zaten baktığınızda dilde (ihtiyaç duyulan) yeni sözcük türetmenin mantıken birkaç yolu var. Yabancı dilden sözcük almada da bu birkaç yoldan biri. İnsanların dillerine dönük hassasiyeti anlaşılır ama aşırılık ayrı bir konu.



hhtt said:


> Bir de zaten bir kelime varken, tamamen onunla aynı bir kelimeyi kullanmaya başlamak dili gereksiz yere kelimelerle şişirmez mi? Bu açıdan Türkçe bana şişmiş gibi geldi. uygulama\program\aplikasyon hata üçünden fazlası da olabilir.


Dilde yüzde yüz eşanlamlı sözcüklerin bulunmadığını söylenebilir. Bulunuyorsa da bu sözcüklerin bir süre sonra anlam daralması ya da genişlemesine uğrayacağını ya da kullanımdan düşeceğini öngörebiliriz. Verdiğiniz örnekler teknoloji alanından olduğundan şunu söyleyebiliriz; teknolojik gelişmeleri geriden takip ettiğinizde bir anda ihtiyaç duyulan sözcükleri kendi dilinizde türetememeniz, yabancı dilden almanız gayet normal. Fakat Türkçe örneğinde de görüldüğü gibi zamanla yabancı sözcükler giderek kullanımdan düşmeye başladı. Artık "aplikasyon" sözcüğü yerine daha çok "uygulama" kullanılıyor mesela. Bu 3 sözcüğü de kıyaslarsanız yüzde yüz eşanlamlı olmadıklarını, her durum ve yerde birbirlerinin yerine kullanılamadıklarını görürsünüz.

Türkçenin neden "şişmiş" bir dil olduğunu düşündüğünüzü pek anlayamadım.



hhtt said:


> Bunlar yabancı dil bilenler vasıtasıyla Türkçe'ye sokuluyor. Mesela bir kişi "felaket sonuç" yerine "katasrofik bir sonuç" diyor.


Evet haklısınız, dediğiniz gibi bu sözcükler doğal olarak yabancı dil bilen kişiler tarafından dile sokuluyor. Ama tabi bu, bu kişilere karşı bir itham gibi de anlaşılmasın. Yalnız dile ihtiyaç duyulan yeni sözcükleri, kavramları, vs kazandırmaya çalışanların yanısıra , nasıl desem, "savruk" iş yapanlar da yok değil diyeyim. Bu durumu çevirilerde görmek de çok olası. Bir kavramın, sözcüğün, deyimin, vs Türkçede halihazırda yaygın ve sık kullanılan bir karşılığı varken, bunu göz ardı ederek yabancı bir sözcük, vs kullanmanın nedeni ne olabilir? İşte burada kişinin kendi anadilini iyi bilmediğinden bahsedilebilir. Tabi ki burada "anadilini iyi bilmemek" 'ten kasıt "anadilinin kuralları" 'nı bilmemek değil. Bu bana göre daha çok, kültürel dönüşümlerin, kuşak değişimlerinin olduğu dönemlerde daha sık karşılaşılan bir durum. Toplumdaki okuma eksikliğinin de bunda bir payı olduğunu düşünüyorum ayrıca.


----------



## Meraklı

LeBro said:


> İzah için teşekkür ederim.


Rica ederim.


LeBro said:


> vs gibi Türk dillerinden geçmiş sözcüklere farklı bir gözle bakıyorum. Yine de bu sözcükler Türkçe konuşan insanlara hiç de tanıdık gelmeyecektir


Şu anki konu ile alakasını çözemedim. Söz konu iki kelime Türkçe'ye geçmemiştir.(belki Osmanlı devrinde Macaristan'da Türkçe konuşanların Türkçe konuşurken kullandığı bir kelime olabilir ama hiçbir dönemde literatüre geçmemiştir bildiğim kadarıyla.) Yani tartıştığımız kelimelerle bir benzerliği, alakası yoktur zannımca.


LeBro said:


> Türkçe içerisinde "yok hükmünde" olduklarını söyleyebiliriz rahatlıkla.


Yok hükmünden ziyade nadir kelimeler daha doğru olur zannımca. Çünkü var, az da olsa kullanılıyor ve biliniyor. Hatta Arapça'nın mevcut eğitim sisteminde en çok öğretilen 1. veya 2. dil olduğunu biliyorum. Arapça bilen tayfanın bu kelimeyi bilmesi gerekir. Ve eğer biliyorlarsa kullanmamaları için bir engel yoktur. Kullanmaları da Arapça'dan ithalat değil eski dilden ihalat( başka bir tabirle canladırma/ihya'dır). Yok hükmündedir sözü iddialı bir ifade.


LeBro said:


> fakat bir kişinin Türkçeyi iyi bilmesi için herhangi bir yabancı dili bilmesine gerek yok.


Bilmesi gerektiğini söylediğimi hatırlamıyorum. "Kelime yapısına ve mantığını az çok anlamak ve fikir sahibi olmak"  demiş olmalıyım. Bir dili bilmekten farklı bir şey. Türkçe'yi tam olarak anlaması için Türkçedeki Arapça unsurlar hakkında malumata sahip olmak gerekir. "Neden bu kelimeler birbirine benziyooo, hepsinini başı isti..!" " Niye bu kadar çok 'm' ve 't' harfiyle başlayan kelime var?" "şu kelimelerin hepsine sözlük aynı anlam diyo! Aralarında bir fark yok mu?" " Bu kelimeler arasında nasıl bir ilişki var?" gibi soruların cevabını kelime yapısının mantığını bilmeden yapamazsın.


LeBro said:


> Türkçeye (ya da diğer herhangi bir dile) başka bir dilden geçen sözcük artık o dilin sözcüğüdür ve o dilin kurallarına uyar.


Aksini iddia etmedim.(Edilebilir mi ayrıca?)


LeBro said:


> Arapçanın sözcük yapısı ve mantığı Arapçayı bağlar.


Türkçeyi de etkilediği için bilinmesinde yarar vardır. Ama olmasa da olur. Ayrıca Arapça sözcük yapısıyla Arapçada olmayan Türkçe sözcüklerin yaratıldığı gerçeğini de ekleyelim. Aklıma gelen bu şekildeki ilk kelime "muhteva"dır. Bkz. Nişanyan Sözlük


LeBro said:


> Bunlar artık Arapça değil Türkçe sözcüklerdir, Türkçenin ses ve sözcük yapısı ve mantığı ile şekillenir ve açıklanabilirler.


Doğrudur. Hatta sözcüğün alındığı zamanki anlamı zamanla değişebilir ve anlınan dildeki kelimeden farklı bir anlama da sahip olabilir. Zaman için içinde değişime de uğrayabilir(Örneğin: tâlih < ar. tâliʕ). "Türkçe sözcük yapısı ve mantığı içinde açıklanabilir." ifadesini anlayamadım. Yani kelimeyi Türkçe yapısıyla açıklayabilir; kök, gövde, ek şeklinde ayırabilir miyiz? Buna göre Arapçadan gelen Devlet kelimesini şu şekilde açıklayabiliriz:
(isim)Devlet < (fiil)Devlet- = Dev(isim kökü) + -le/la-(ad ve sıfattan fiil üreten bir yapım eki) + -t- (ettirgen/faktitif(Causative) eki) ,= devlemek işin yaptırma


LeBro said:


> Mesut Yar'ın bir yazısıydı. Özetle şunu söylüyordu; "evrak" Arapçada zaten çoğul durumundadır, dolayısıyla bu sözcüğü Türkçede "evraklar" şeklinde kullanmamız yanlıştır.


Mesut Yar saçmalamış. Şunu söyleme gerekir ki eşyâ(ar.şeyler), elbise(ar.libâs(giyecek)lar), ahbâp(ar.habîb(sevgili,dost)ler)... günümüzde tekil anlamda kullanılıyor. Eskiden çoğul anlamda da kullanılıyormuş, düşmüş.
Dil değişir. Ama mesela bazı deyimlerde halen bunu etkisi görülüyor. Mesela:"eşyanın tabiatı". Hatta Arapça "fetih"in çoğulu "fütûh", kendisine Arapça çoğul eki "-ât"ı da getir, bir de bu kelime tekil kabul edilip "-ler" de eklendiği de oluyor. Sonuç: Fütûhâtlar ( triple combo! )


LeBro said:


> Böylesi stabil bir durum da mümkün değil dil için.


Doğru.


LeBro said:


> halkın (neredeyse) tamamı bir sözcüğü bilmiyorsa sözlükte bulunmasına da gerek yok demektir.


(Cahil) Ekseriyet bilmiyor diye sözlükten kelime mi atılır? (Evet sözlüğün maksadına da bağlı ama) az bilinen ve az kullanılan bir kelimelinin yazı dilinden inkarı saçmadır. Cüzi miktarda kullanıyor olsa bile sözlükte durmalıdır.


LeBro said:


> Yabancı dilden geçmiş sözcüklerin halen dilde yaşaması o dillerin Türkçeyi halen etkilediği anlamına gelmez. Yukarıda da belirttiğim gibi bunlar Türkçe sözcüklerdir artık.


Doğru


LeBro said:


> Bir etkiden söz etmek için düzenli/sistemli bir şekilde etkilenim gerekli.


Düzenli/sistemli etkileme nedir?


LeBro said:


> Arapça ve Farsça, Türkçe için artık sözcük veren diller konumunda değil. Dolayısıyla dönüp bu dillere başvurmanın bir gereği yok.


Kesin bir şekilde hayır diyemem çünkü diller yeni tanıdığı bir kavramı alırken genelde aldığı yerdeki ismini alır. Sonuçta o coğrafyalarda da yeni şeyler olmaya ve yenilikler çıkmaya(illa teknolojik, bilimsel olması gerekmez) devam ediyor. Alınacak kavramların yeni olması da gerekmez. Mesela Türkiyeye gelen mülteciler aracılığıyla geldikleri bölgenin yemeklerini de Türkiye'ye gelir ve ilk defa tanınır ve muhtemelen isimleri de olduğu gibi de alınır. Olmayacak şey değil, değil mi?
Ayrı kullandığım sözcükler Türkçe'ye günümüzde değil asırlar önce geçmiş kelimeler.


----------



## LeBro

Meraklı hocam,



Meraklı said:


> Söz konu iki kelime Türkçe'ye geçmemiştir.(belki Osmanlı devrinde Macaristan'da Türkçe konuşanların Türkçe konuşurken kullandığı bir kelime olabilir ama hiçbir dönemde literatüre geçmemiştir bildiğim kadarıyla.) Yani tartıştığımız kelimelerle bir benzerliği, alakası yoktur zannımca.


Kendimi tam anlamıyla ifade edemedim sanırım. Ben bu sözcüklerin Macarca’dan Türkçe’ye geçtiklerini söylemedim. Aksine Türkçe’den, daha doğru bir ifadeyle Türk dillerinden Macarca’ya geçtiğini söyledim. Bu örnekleri vermekteki amacım ise sizin “"hufyeten" ve "istihfa" bana o kadar yabancı ve itici gelmiyor. Belki işin esprisini bildiğim içindir.” sözleriniz idi. Sizin Arapça bilgi/ilginize binaen bu sözcükleri “yabancı” görmeyişinize karşılık verdiğim bu sözcüklerin, Türkçe (kökenli) olmalarına rağmen Türkçe konuşurlara hiç de “ne kadar da bizden” dedirtmeyeceğini, dolayısıyla “asırlarca önce” Türkçeye geçmiş (ve artık, kullanan varsa da, çok dar bir çevrede kalmış) Arapça/Farsça bu (tarz) sözcükleri “ama bize/Türkçe’ye daha yakın” diyerek kullanmanın bir gereği olmadığını söylemek istedim. İlla ki eskilerden sözcük dirilteceksek (daha da eski olan) Göktürkçeden diriltelim o zaman, Arapça ve Farsça’ya ne hacet var?



Meraklı said:


> Arapça'nın mevcut eğitim sisteminde en çok öğretilen 1. veya 2. dil olduğunu biliyorum. Arapça bilen tayfanın bu kelimeyi bilmesi gerekir. Ve eğer biliyorlarsa kullanmamaları için bir engel yoktur. Kullanmaları da Arapça'dan ithalat değil eski dilden ihalat( başka bir tabirle canladırma/ihya'dır).


Arapça eğitimi Türkiye’de İngilizce’yi bile geride bıraktı ise söylenecek şeyler var demektir elbette ama bu başka bir konu.

Yine aynı şeyi tekrarlamak durumundayım. Arapça bilen tayfa elbette ki bu kelimeleri bilsin ve kullansın, kullanmalarında bir engel yok, ama Arapça konuşurken. Türkçe konuşurken bu (tarz Arapça) sözcükler ile Türkçelerini süsleyecekler ise neden Türkçelerini aynı şekilde ama Arapça ile değil de İngilizce, vs ile süsleyenleri suçluyoruz? Bırakalım onlarda gönül rahatlığıyla “kuul” desinler o zaman.



Meraklı said:


> Bilmesi gerektiğini söylediğimi hatırlamıyorum. "Kelime yapısına ve mantığını az çok anlamak ve fikir sahibi olmak" demiş olmalıyım. Bir dili bilmekten farklı bir şey. Türkçe'yi tam olarak anlaması için Türkçedeki Arapça unsurlar hakkında malumata sahip olmak gerekir


“Mesela ben ise Türkçe’yi iyi bilmek için Türkçe'nin kelime hazinesini %35-40 Arapça'nın kelime yapısını ve mantığını az çok anlamak ve fikir sahibi olmak, yine kelime dağarcığının önemli bir kısmını oluşturan Farsça hakkında da bir miktar fikir sahibi olmak gerektiğini düşünüyorum.” demişsiniz.

Sanırım burada farklı noktalara vurgu yapıyoruz. Benim odaklandığım nokta “kişinin Türkçe’yi iyi bilmesi”. Ben “dil” dediğimizde sokaktaki adamın dilini anlıyorum, üniversite profesörü ya da edebiyatçının dilini değil, o çok farklı bir şey (belki fazla dilbilimsel bir bakış açısı benimki fakat en doğru yaklaşımın bu olduğunu düşünüyorum, filolojik, vs çalışmak gibi özel bir amacınız yoksa). Daha önce de dediğim gibi (dil)bilimsel, akademik, vs araştırma yapacak iseniz Türkçe üzerine, alanınıza göre, Arapça’nın da sözcük yapısını, vs bilmek durumundasınız elbette. Yoksa sokaktaki adama dilini iyi bilmek, iyi anlamak için Arapça, Farsça, İngilizce, Fransızca, ki bu taa Soğdça’ya, Toharca’ya kadar gider, dillerinin de sözcük yapısını, mantığını bilmen gerek demek durumunda kalırız.



Meraklı said:


> Aksini iddia etmedim.(Edilebilir mi ayrıca?)


Pek çok defa bu kelimenin aslı (Arapçası, Farsçası, vs) şöyledir, öyle demen, böyle söylemen lazım şeklinde itirazlarla karşı karşıya kalabiliyoruz.



Meraklı said:


> Türkçeyi de etkilediği için bilinmesinde yarar vardır. Ama olmasa da olur. Ayrıca Arapça sözcük yapısıyla Arapçada olmayan Türkçe sözcüklerin yaratıldığı gerçeğini de ekleyelim. Aklıma gelen bu şekildeki ilk kelime "muhteva"dır. Bkz. Nişanyan Sözlük


Meraklı hocam, yine aynı şey ama dediğim gibi konu üzerine akademik çalışacaksanız, evet. Yoksa gereği nedir?

Nişanyan Sözlük "muhteva" sözcüğü için “Arapça _ḥwy _kökünden gelen yazılı örneği bulunmayan _*muḥtawā_ محتوىَ “ihtiva olunan” sözcüğünden alıntıdır. Bu sözcü Arapça _ḥawā_ حوا “topladı” fiilini muftaˁal vezninde VIII. Edilgen fiil sıfatıdır.” şeklinde bir açıklama veriyor. Arapça “_muḥtawā_“ sözcüğünden mi geliyor tam anlayamadım.

Yalnız zaten yabancı bir dilin sözcük yapısına ait kurallar bir başka dile geçmiş ise mevzu sözcük alıntılama boyutunu aşmış, biçimbilimsel katmana sızmış demektir etki. Ki bu da bana göre bir sorun teşkil eder. Zira tam da bu nedenle dile müdahale edilmiştir bizde de.



Meraklı said:


> "Türkçe sözcük yapısı ve mantığı içinde açıklanabilir." ifadesini anlayamadım.


Ses bilgisi ve biçimbilim'i kastediyorum.



Meraklı said:


> Yani kelimeyi Türkçe yapısıyla açıklayabilir; kök, gövde, ek şeklinde ayırabilir miyiz? Buna göre Arapçadan gelen Devlet kelimesini şu şekilde açıklayabiliriz:
> (isim)Devlet < (fiil)Devlet- = Dev(isim kökü) + -le/la-(ad ve sıfattan fiil üreten bir yapım eki) + -t- (ettirgen/faktitif(Causative) eki) ,= devlemek işin yaptırma


Vermiş olduğunuz analizi anlayamadım maalesef. "Devlet" sözcüğünü Türkçe'de anlamlı kök ve eklere ayırarak mı yaptınız bu analizi?



Meraklı said:


> (Cahil) Ekseriyet bilmiyor diye sözlükten kelime mi atılır? (Evet sözlüğün maksadına da bağlı ama) az bilinen ve az kullanılan bir kelimelinin yazı dilinden inkarı saçmadır. Cüzi miktarda kullanıyor olsa bile sözlükte durmalıdır.


Dile yaklaşım açımızdaki fark sanırım en iyi burada görülüyor. Sırasıyla gidersek; dilbilimin tam da incelediği nesne/dil sokaktaki adamın dilidir, yoksa edebi dil değil, daha önce dediğim gibi o başka bir konu. Dolayısıyla dilbilimsel anlamda bir cehaletten bahsetmek mümkün değil. Bu paralelde yazı diline bir üstünlük sağlayıp halk/konuşma, ya da hangi tabiri kullanırsak kullanalım, diline daha aşağı bir paye vermek de bir o kadar anlamsız. Sözlerimden “az bilinen ve az kullanılan bir kelime yazı dilinden atılmalıdır” gibi bir anlam çıkarmanızın pek isabetli olmadığını söylemek durumundayım.

O halde bu durumda şunu da kabul etmeliyiz ki (üstelik pek de cüzi miktarda kullanılmadıklarından) “oha olmak”, (birisine) kal gelmek, vs gibi ifadeler de sözlüklerde bulunmalı.



Meraklı said:


> Düzenli/sistemli etkileme nedir?


Örneğin zamanında Arapça ve Farsça’nın, yakın geçmiş ve günümüzde ise, özelde İngilizce’nin, genelde Batı dillerinin Türkçe üzerindeki etkisi, adı üzerinde düzen arz eden, zamana yayılan bir etki(leme).



Meraklı said:


> Mesela Türkiyeye gelen mülteciler aracılığıyla geldikleri bölgenin yemeklerini de Türkiye'ye gelir ve ilk defa tanınır ve muhtemelen isimleri de olduğu gibi de alınır. Olmayacak şey değil, değil mi?


Yalnız bu çok spesifik bir örnek. Sonuçta tanımadığınız bir yemeğin, yiyeceğin ismini aldınız diye o dilden sözcük alıntılamaya da karar vermezsiniz. Öyle olsaydı Batı dillerine “döner”, “kebab”, “yoghurt” gibi sözcükleri kazandıran Türkçe’nin bu diller üzerinde çok daha ağır bir etkisinin olması gerekirdi.


----------



## Meraklı

LeBro hocam,
 Macarcaya kadar gitmeye hacet yok. Türkçeden de misal verebiliriz: 
Eski Türkçe büyük yerleşim yeri, şehir manasında "balık" kelimesi kullanılıyordu (bkz. beşbalık). Bugün ise bu kelimeyi bu anlamda kullanamayız çünkü bu anlamdaki "balık" Türkçeden düşmüştür. Yani bir kelimenin Eski Türkçe kökenli olması Türkçe olduğu anlamına gelmez.


LeBro said:


> dolayısıyla “asırlarca önce” Türkçeye geçmiş (ve artık, kullanan varsa da, çok dar bir çevrede kalmış) Arapça/Farsça bu (tarz) sözcükleri “ama bize/Türkçe’ye daha yakın” diyerek kullanmanın bir gereği olmadığını söylemek istedim.


 Hatip'e bağlıdır. Hatip isterse hufyeten ister hide olarak ister occvlte kelimesini kullanır( tabi iyi bir hatip muhattabını da tanır ve onun anlayabileceği seviyedeki kelimeleri kullanır.). Kullanırken ki hissiyatı illa "Türkçe'ye daha yakın, daha Türkçemsi" olmak zorunda değil. "Bak bende ne kadar güzel ve farklı 'oyuncaklar'(kelimeler) vaaar. Ne bilgiliyim ben. Sende de var MI?" mesajını muhattaba iletmek de olabilir. Sonuçta dilin tek fonksiyonu derdini anlatmak değil ki. Ufak ya da büyük jestler ile muhattabının bilgi seviyesini ölçüp ona nasıl muamele etmek gerektiğini tespit etmek veya kültürünü kullandığı kelimelerle karşısına hissettirmek olabilir. 


LeBro said:


> İlla ki eskilerden sözcük dirilteceksek (daha da eski olan) Göktürkçeden diriltelim o zaman, Arapça ve Farsça’ya ne hacet var?


 Tercih meselesi. Zaten GökTürkçeden zamanınada bolca diriltildi. Diriltilecek pek kelime kalmadı. Sonuçta Eski Türkçe bir nomad dili. Ne kadar zengin olabilir ki? Arapça ve Farsçayla kıyasla fakir bir lisan.


LeBro said:


> Benim odaklandığım nokta “kişinin Türkçe’yi iyi bilmesi”. Ben “dil” dediğimizde sokaktaki adamın dilini anlıyorum


İsterse çoban olsun. Eğer bir kişi ben Türkçeyi çok iyi biliyorum, tamamen hakimim diyorsa Türkçedeki Arapça ve Farsça unsurları bilmeli ve bu dillerin kelime yapısına ve mantığını az çok anlamalı ve fikir sahibi olmalı. Yani Türkçeyi etkileyen dillerin etkilerini bilmeli. Aksi kabul edilemez zannımca. Ciddiye alınmaz.


LeBro said:


> konu üzerine akademik çalışacaksanız, evet. Yoksa gereği nedir?


Kısmen doğrudur. Tabi illa akademik çalışmak için değil dilin inceliklerini öğrenmek de olabilir.


LeBro said:


> Yalnız zaten yabancı bir dilin sözcük yapısına ait kurallar bir başka dile geçmiş ise mevzu sözcük alıntılama boyutunu aşmış, biçimbilimsel katmana sızmış demektir etki. Ki bu da bana göre bir sorun teşkil eder. Zira tam da bu nedenle dile müdahale edilmiştir bizde de.


Etmez! Diller değişir, etkilenir, grammer kurallarını değiştirir... Türkçe en eski devrinden beri muhtelif dillerden bolca gramer, kelime alıntı yapmıştır.

 Alıntı yapıyorum: "Prof.Dr. Mertol Tulum , Türkçe Ülkesinde Gezinti (bir makale külliyatıdır) , KETEBE yayınevi , İstanbul 2022"
"Bilindiği gibi, ki'li birleşik cümleler Türkçe'ye temasta bulunduğu Hind-Avrupa dillerinden geçmiştir. Daha VIII. yy.'da Uygurlar'ın Tarım bölgesinde yerleşik medeniyete geçmesiyle başlayan bu temas Türkçe'de bulunmayan birtakım şekillerin aynen alınmasına yol açmış, önceleri sadece tercüme eserlerde görülen bu cümle tipleri giderek telif eserlerde de kullanılmağa başlamış ve belli bir ölçüde dile yerleşmiştir.1 (bkz. şinasi tekin, "eski türkçe"...)"

Sorun da teşkil etmez. Aksine zenginleştirir. Tabii bu Öz Türkçemize zarar eder ama...


LeBro said:


> Türkçeye (ya da diğer herhangi bir dile) başka bir dilden geçen sözcük artık o dilin sözcüğüdür ve o dilin kurallarına uyar. Arapçanın sözcük yapısı ve mantığı Arapçayı bağlar. Türkçede ne kadar Arapça kökenli sözcük olduğunun bir önemi yok. Bunlar artık Arapça değil Türkçe sözcüklerdir, Türkçenin ses ve sözcük yapısı ve mantığı ile şekillenir ve açıklanabilirler.





LeBro said:


> Vermiş olduğunuz analizi anlayamadım maalesef. "Devlet" sözcüğünü Türkçe'de anlamlı kök ve eklere ayırarak mı yaptınız bu analizi?


Bu enteresan iddia karşısında Arapça "Devlet"in bu bilgileri doğru telakki edersek şu şekilde açıklanacağını söyledim. 


LeBro said:


> Sırasıyla gidersek; dilbilimin tam da incelediği nesne/dil sokaktaki adamın dilidir, yoksa edebi dil değil, daha önce dediğim gibi o başka bir konu. Dolayısıyla dilbilimsel anlamda bir cehaletten bahsetmek mümkün değil. Bu paralelde yazı diline bir üstünlük sağlayıp halk/konuşma, ya da hangi tabiri kullanırsak kullanalım, diline daha aşağı bir paye vermek de bir o kadar anlamsız.


Yazı dili ve konuşma dili farklı cinsi varlıklardır. Bu ikisini kıyaslama yapmadım(yapılması da pek mantıklı değil zannımca).


LeBro said:


> O halde bu durumda şunu da kabul etmeliyiz ki (üstelik pek de cüzi miktarda kullanılmadıklarından) “oha olmak”, (birisine) kal gelmek, vs gibi ifadeler de sözlüklerde bulunmalı.


Deyimler, konuşma dilindeki kelimeleri derleyen sözlüklerinde; yazı diline ithal olursa sözlüklerde bu ifadenin bulunmasında ne gibi bir sakınca olabilir ki?


LeBro said:


> Yalnız bu çok spesifik bir örnek. Sonuçta tanımadığınız bir yemeğin, yiyeceğin ismini aldınız diye o dilden sözcük alıntılamaya da karar vermezsiniz. Öyle olsaydı Batı dillerine “döner”, “kebab”, “yoghurt” gibi sözcükleri kazandıran Türkçe’nin bu diller üzerinde çok daha ağır bir etkisinin olması gerekirdi.


Bir dilin bir dilden kelime alması için o dilin ağır bir etkiye sahip olması gerektiği varsayımı yanlıştır.


----------



## LeBro

Meraklı hocam selamlar;



Meraklı said:


> Eski Türkçe büyük yerleşim yeri, şehir manasında "balık" kelimesi kullanılıyordu (bkz. beşbalık). Bugün ise bu kelimeyi bu anlamda kullanamayız çünkü bu anlamdaki "balık" Türkçeden düşmüştür. Yani bir kelimenin Eski Türkçe kökenli olması Türkçe olduğu anlamına gelmez.


Yalnız bu sefer de ben konumuzla alakasını anlayamadım bu söylediklerinizin. Bir de şöyle desek daha doğru olmaz mı acaba: “balık” (Farsça _şehir_, Soğdca _kent _anlamında) Türkçe bir sözcüktür fakat günümüz (Türkiye) Türkçesinde (bu anlamda) bulunmamaktadır/kullanılmamaktadır.



Meraklı said:


> Hatip'e bağlıdır. Hatip isterse hufyeten ister hide olarak ister occvlte kelimesini kullanır( tabi iyi bir hatip muhattabını da tanır ve onun anlayabileceği seviyedeki kelimeleri kullanır.). Kullanırken ki hissiyatı illa "Türkçe'ye daha yakın, daha Türkçemsi" olmak zorunda değil


Yalnız burada dilin toplumsal yönü ile bireysel yönü arasındaki çizgiyi silmiş oluyorsunuz. Bireysel olarak (idiolectinizde) istediğiniz kelimeleri, istediğiniz gramer kuralı ile kullanabilirsiniz (elbetteki iletişimi aksatacağınızı/ortadan kaldıracağınızı bilerek). Yalnız bakkala girip de iki ekmek almak istediğinizde “büngü pürt hybv tart” diyemezsiniz. Dolayısıyla bunun hatibin muhatabını tanıması ve onun anlayabileceği seviyede kelimeler kullanması ile ilgisi yok bahsettiğimiz manada.

Bir de madem “Türkçemsi” olmayacak şu İngilizce, vs kelimeler kullanan arkadaşlara neden bu hürriyet tanınmıyor sorum sürekli cevapsız kalıyor.



Meraklı said:


> Tercih meselesi. Zaten GökTürkçeden zamanınada bolca diriltildi. Diriltilecek pek kelime kalmadı. Sonuçta Eski Türkçe bir nomad dili. Ne kadar zengin olabilir ki? Arapça ve Farsçayla kıyasla fakir bir lisan.


Türkçe konuşan bir kişi olarak neden Arapça ya da Farsçadan kelime almamız, daha da öte diriltmemizin bir tercih olabileceğini anlamıyorum. Eğer bir tercih söz konusu ise Kızılderili dillerini ya da Eskimocayı da tercihlerimiz arasına katmamıza bir engel yok demektir eğer bu iki dilin bir ayrıcalığı yoksa tabi.

Zamanında konuşulan Göktürkçenin kapsamlı bir grameri ile sözlüğü elimizde bulunmadığına göre “ne kadar zengin olabilir ki” ifadenizin sadece bir zan olduğunu kabul etmek gerektiği fikrindeyim. Ayrıca “göçebe dili” ‘ni neden bu şekilde "örselediğinizi" anlayamadım.



Meraklı said:


> İsterse çoban olsun. Eğer bir kişi ben Türkçeyi çok iyi biliyorum, tamamen hakimim diyorsa Türkçedeki Arapça ve Farsça unsurları bilmeli ve bu dillerin kelime yapısına ve mantığını az çok anlamalı ve fikir sahibi olmalı. Yani Türkçeyi etkileyen dillerin etkilerini bilmeli. Aksi kabul edilemez zannımca. Ciddiye alınmaz.


(Ana)dilini bilmekten ne anladığımız açıkça görülüyor ki çok farklı. Tekrar etmeme izin verin, benim anladığım anadilimiz olarak “edindiğimiz” dil. Ben bu “dil” ‘den bahsediyorum.

Ayrıca kimsenin “bir dilin tümüne hakimim” deme iddiasında bulunamayacağı gerçeği bir yana, “Türkçeyi iyi biliyorum” demesi için de ne Arapça ne Farsça ne de başka bir dilin kelime yapısını ve mantığını az ya da çok bilmesine hiçbir şekilde ihtiyacı yoktur. Daha önce dediğim gibi o halde Türkçeye kelime vermiş, Türkçeye etki etmiş diğer dilleri ne yapacağız? Neden o dillerin de kelime yapılarını, mantığını da öğrenmiyoruz?

Bence kendi sözlerinizin “ciddiyetini” bir daha gözden geçirmeniz daha faideli olacaktır.



Meraklı said:


> Etmez! Diller değişir, etkilenir, grammer kurallarını değiştirir... Türkçe en eski devrinden beri muhtelif dillerden bolca gramer, kelime alıntı yapmıştır.


Önceki mesajlarınızdan birinde şöyle demişsiniz: “Türkçe her ne kadar son asırda aglutinatif yapısında ciddi bir tahribat yaşamış olsa da...”

Yapısında ne gibi bir tahribat yaşamış olduğu sorusu bir yana, ben bu sözlerinizi sanırım yanlış yorumlayarak “olumsuz” bir durumdan bahsettiğinizi sanmıştım. Bir dilin (örneğin Arapça ya da Farsçanın) diğer bir dili (örneğin Türkçeyi) sözcük alıntılamanın ötesinde ses bilgisi, biçimbilgisi, söz dizim tabakalarında da etkilemesi sizin için bir sorun arz etmiyor anladığım kadarıyla. O halde Türkçenin “aglutinatif” yapısındaki değişimi “tahribat” sözcüğü ile tanımlamak da pek yerinde olmuyor.

Elbette diller değişir, etkilenir, gramer kurallarını değiştirir fakat sizin bahsettiğiniz “rahatlıkta” değil.

Sözcük alıntısı bir yana, Türkçenin muhtelif dillerden yapmış olduğu “gramer” alıntılarına örnekler verebilir misiniz?



Meraklı said:


> "Bilindiği gibi, ki'li birleşik cümleler Türkçe'ye temasta bulunduğu Hind-Avrupa dillerinden geçmiştir. Daha VIII. yy.'da Uygurlar'ın Tarım bölgesinde yerleşik medeniyete geçmesiyle başlayan bu temas Türkçe'de bulunmayan birtakım şekillerin aynen alınmasına yol açmış, önceleri sadece tercüme eserlerde görülen bu cümle tipleri giderek telif eserlerde de kullanılmağa başlamış ve belli bir ölçüde dile yerleşmiştir.


Evet, zaten yazan kişinin de “belli bir ölçüde dile yerleşmiştir” diyerek gösterdiği gibi dile “tam” yerleşmemiş, günlük/halk/konuşma dilinde pek tercih edilmeyen bir yapıdır.



Meraklı said:


> Sorun da teşkil etmez. Aksine zenginleştirir. Tabii bu Öz Türkçemize zarar eder ama...


“Tahribat” bahsindeki sözlerim burada da geçerlidir. Ama burada şöyle bir sual de yöneltmek isterim: dilin “gramerine” tesir eden yabancı dil etkisinin sorun teşkil etmediğini, aksine dili zenginleştirdiğini söylediğinize göre, örneğin Fransızcadan Türkçeye birkaç ses ithal etsek (malum "r" sesini pek seviyorlar Fransızcanın), yanında Almanca birkaç gramer kuralı, İngilizcenin o katı söz dizimini de alsak, mesela bir de bunlara ek olarak Arapçadan “cinsiyet” kategorisini eklesek dilimize (var değil mi?) Türkçemizi epey zenginleştirmiş mi olacağız?

Öz Türkçeci olmadığımı belirtmiştim ama unutmuşsunuz. Yine de benim için Türkçe adı altında Arapça ve Farsça karışımı bir dilen yeğdir...



Meraklı said:


> Bu enteresan iddia karşısında Arapça "Devlet"in bu bilgileri doğru telakki edersek şu şekilde açıklanacağını söyledim.


Bir iddiada bulunmadım, dilbilimsel olarak analizin neye göre yapıldığını ifade ettim sadece. Dolayısıyla bir “enteresanlık” yok. Yalnız keşke analizinizi benim dediğim şekilde yapsaydınız, kendi anladığınız şekilde değil. O zaman eğlenmek için haklı bir nedeniniz olabilirdi.



Meraklı said:


> Deyimler, konuşma dilindeki kelimeleri derleyen sözlüklerinde; yazı diline ithal olursa sözlüklerde bu ifadenin bulunmasında ne gibi bir sakınca olabilir ki?


Ben bir sakıncası olduğunu söylemedim. Yalnız “konuşma dili” sözlüğü ve ayrıca “yazı dili” sözlüğü gibi iki ayrı sözlük tipini mi kastediyorsunuz anlamadım.



Meraklı said:


> Bir dilin bir dilden kelime alması için o dilin ağır bir etkiye sahip olması gerektiği varsayımı yanlıştır.


Elbette yanlıştır. Ama benim söylediğim de zaten bu değil.


----------

